# Looking for a Sub in Michigan



## abagozz1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Can sub in S/W Wayne and northern Monroe County
01 F350 8.5 s/s snoway


----------



## Jeff N (Nov 28, 2002)

I have work to sub in Monroe, MI. Call me at 248-486-0777


----------

